# Anthony Bros Convert oOTrike



## fat tire trader (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone have experience changing the cranks on an Anthony Bros Convert O Trike?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are some pics








It appears that the bottom bracket spindle is threaded. The cranks were screwed on to the spindle and welded at the factory. All of my cranks appear to be welded the same. I think that what I should do is grind the weld off and try to unscrew the crank.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## acurint (Oct 17, 2016)

Any of those tricycles or parts for sale?


----------

